# Electric Box Opinion and Ungrounded 3 prong Outlets



## 210608 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi, can anyone take a look at this picture and tell me if you see something that doesn't look right? It's in a house I just put an offer on. There is a cover for this box. The inspector removed it to see inside. I would prefer an Electrician's opinion. I do know that there are 3 prong outlets all over the home but very few are grounded. Home built in 1954. Thank you!
View attachment 154938


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been clos ed.


----------

